# 25C3: Mangelhafte Verschlüsselung bei vielen RFID-Karten



## Newsfeed (31 Dezember 2008)

Laut dem Sicherheitsforscher Karsten Nohl, der maßgeblich am Knacken der "Mifare Classic"-Chips von NXP beteiligt war, sind auch zahlreiche RFID-Smartcards anderer Hersteller für einfache Hackerangriffe anfällig.

Weiterlesen...


----------

